# how is this setup for a beginner / budget setup?



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

EDIT***actually disregard this, in the picture the speakers looked much larger then they really are, didnt realize they were so small. 

saw this deal and wondering what your opinion is. I know most likely it will get knocked down as its way under $1000 type of system and its HTIB, but figure I would see what you guys thing anyway since newegg is having a sale. 

Newegg - Klipsch HD 300 5.1 Theater system + Yamaha 5.1 RX-V367 receiver + Yamaha YDS-11SL iPod dock - $399 + FS + $33 tax (CA, TN, NJ only)


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Combo...ickDeals&cm_mmc=AFC-SlickDeals-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA


-Klipsch HD 300 Compact 5.1 High Definition Theater system
-YAMAHA 5.1-Channel Digital Home Theater Receiver RX-V367
-YAMAHA - iPod Dock for select Yamaha AV products (YDS-11SL)

$399 + FS. Tax + $33 Tax (CA, TN, and NJ only)


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

Depending on your needs, it might work. The range is kind of limited, but if you are limited to volume or range, then its still not a bad deal.

I'm just not sure if a AVR can cross that high. Not sure if you can cross higher then 120hz, and the ones you posted can only do 150hz. So, they would probably be missing a little, and the sub would need to be front and center to sound decent at all.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree with Turner. Moreover, most Subwoofers do not work well when outputting at 150hz.
Another thing I am not a huge fan with Klipsch's Packages is that they use Spring Clip Speaker Terminals. This also includes the larger packages.
What is the max Budget?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks


----------

